# the cigar that blew you away



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

what cigar was it that u kept looking at while smoking and saying, damn this is awesome!!! That burnt like a dream, tasted like heaven and burnt your fingers?

for me it was the 94 RyJ corona i had this evening, i got stoned from it i think. Flavor changed several times, cinnamin, orange, caramel, toasty tobacco, kept me on my toes. I wanted it to never end.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

A cohiba siglo I from '99 I think it was. Man that was good, first cigar buzz :al I needs a box !! Psd4 is looking like it will be a favorite, my box is starting to come around. :w


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

1997 Partagas Sel. Pravada No. 1


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Mid/early 70's RyJ Celes. Finos


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Had to be Dunhill Atados. Smoked it with some friends and we all 3 nubbed it to less than a 1/4 in. :w


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

there are two and it's never just the gar for me it's who your smoking with and what your doing the first was with my grandfather and it was a cohiba siglo VI and it just rocked. the second was a lars tetens le proxenete and that was after a great night of wild sex


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

First cigar that I really GOT, was a cheap MM Thompson's. Not the most "blown away" I've ever been (way too many there for me to count), but way memorable. Next day bought my first real premiumm cigar, a La Flor Dominicana Alcade. I found my passion that day!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

when i was first taste testing what cuban robustos i was going to get as my first every box purchase. at that time, all i'd had was a few that some guys had sent me to try as my firsts (2 RASS, 1 Boli PC, 1 MC #4 - which were all very good). 

but the one that blew me away, and coppertop can back me up on this, as he was sitting across the table from me at this Italian place in Germany, was my first PSD4! from the first initial puffs while lighting, all the way down to the nub. hands down, the best fuggin cigar i've had to this day.

matter of fact, i just finished the last PSD4 tonight from the box i ended up buying because of it...


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

It was my first two ISOMs... both smoked in '94.. a CoRo and Monte2. They were incredible cigars and I still remember that they were so full flavored, rich and strong... so strong that they made my teeth tingle... LOL!

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

A 5 year old VR custom rolled lonsdale that was gifted to me by Poker.

What a wonderful smoke! The myriad of flavors was unbelievable and the great depth and richness that these flavors achieved simply overwhelmed my palate. The power this smoke attained was almost off the scale. This was, and probably always will be, the best cigar I have ever smoked!!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

A Cohiba Robusto from the Seleccion Robustos. Maybe not the best cigar I've ever had, but the planets were aligned or something, because it was by far the most enjoyable cigar smoking experience of my life. A perfect burn, a new flavor combination with nearly every puff. Exquisite.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Toboada rolled robusto.. also handed to me by the great poker-san.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

RyJ Churchill - I've had lots that were good, fewer that were great, but I had this _one_ that was absolute bliss!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Siglo I - man I can still taste, smell, remember the place I was sitting - whew! What a great experience! Best part was it was a gift so there was some (For lack of a better word) sentimental value too. I don't think any cigar, even if I bought a box would match that experience!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Most memorable was my first Party Short. I ordered a 5 pack out of a dress box and loved it. I was at home at my old apartment drinking some 7&7's (about a 80-20 ratio) watching some F1 coverage on the TIVO.

I decided to spark up the Party short but couldn't smoke inside. I went out on my patio, adjusted the tv and speakers so I could see, poured my 3rd or 4th drink. I kicked back with my drink and a Party short while watching F1 totally buzzed from the 7&7's at 12 on a Friday night.

The Party shorts in the dress box smoke like a smaller verion of the D4 while the cabs are spicy. Anyone else notice this?? Love em both either way.

Needless to say I felt like u the next day and the remaining 4 didn't last long!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say a Diplomatico #2.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Dunhill Don Candido or my first 1492. Both were just unreal


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

My first Juan Lopez seleccion no2 and my first Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no 2.


----------



## hoyo#9 (Aug 14, 2004)

my first Partagas Presidente ('98) that I recently enjoyed a few months back. A real nice medium bodied smoke with that classic twang to it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I can think of several that I just sat there saying oh my god. Trinidad (Diplomat), 1492,Cohiba Esplendidos(1991), Taboada Salomone.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Late 80's Davidoff - #1, #2 and Haute Briones


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

-As a Newbie: Monte 2.... never knew a cigar could taste like chocolate and coffee: got me hooked into stogies
-Aged: 1992 Bolivar Immensa (smoked in '03)... smoked beautifully, blue smoke, nice developed and changing flavors
-Now: Siglo VI and Cuaba Salamones... both full and rich!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ju1c3r said:


> -As a Newbie: Monte 2.... never knew a cigar could taste like chocolate and coffee: got me hooked into stogies
> -Aged: 1992 Bolivar Immensa (smoked in '03)... smoked beautifully, blue smoke, nice developed and changing flavors
> -Now: Siglo VI and Cuaba Salamones... both full and rich!


Iv'e always loved the Immensa. Don't hear too much about them. Very powerful smoke. Ditto on the Cuaba Salomones. I finished one box and have started on a second. They really turn on at the 1 year mark.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

The first cigar that really got my attention as to how good a cigar could be was the Cohiba Robusto. I purchased it on Robson Street up in Vancouver BC back in 1996, $20!!! While the wife and kids were in the candy store next door I lit it up and took about 10 puffs, WOW, it was full and wide open, bellows of nutty rich dense smoke. Lip smoacking good! Then I hid it...the Mrs. was not conditioned to a $20 stick...and I was way to happy to start that conversation.

Later that night while the family was tucked away in back at the Hotel, I cruised the sreets of Vancouver aimlessly, enjoying my Cuban Cohiba cigar, plotting and scheming how to hide $500 to $1000 dollar purchases!  

I'm a bad man.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RNS, if that was me, and the few (3) cohiba robustos i've had that tasted like wet grass, i'd never have started smoking cigars and stuck to pipes. but that's just me, i have only liked the Siglo I (the Sig II tasted exactly like the robusto, and esplindido was far from great). i'm not a cohiba fan... good thing i never paid $20 for 1 cigar...


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I will never forget a well aged RAG that I puffed on for two and a half hours as I went from one small town to another through the backwoods of Maryland one fall afternoon. Transcendental.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> RNS, if that was me, and the few (3) cohiba robustos i've had that tasted like wet grass, i'd never have started smoking cigars and stuck to pipes. but that's just me, i have only liked the Siglo I (the Sig II tasted exactly like the robusto, and esplindido was far from great). i'm not a cohiba fan... good thing i never paid $20 for 1 cigar...


I'd pay 20.00 for a well aged Cohiba thats on, any day. Don't judge the brand by a few off sticks. I have some of the Reservas that were about 20.00 a stick that are so good it's hard to describe. Siglo1 is a nice powerful smoke for it's size, but it only gives you a fraction of the deep complex cedar and spice a well aged Robusto or Esplendidos has. Yes they are expensive and yes they can be off just like any Cuban can, but an aged one thats on, especially before 1994, will make you think you died and went to heaven.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

The latest smoke to blow me away was a Robaina Farm Rolled campanas. Blistered my fingers on that bad boy!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Herfzilla said:


> The latest smoke to blow me away was a Robaina Farm Rolled campanas. Blistered my fingers on that bad boy!


I had the Londsdale courtesy of Mo, and it was very good!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> RNS, if that was me, and the few (3) cohiba robustos i've had that tasted like wet grass, i'd never have started smoking cigars and stuck to pipes. but that's just me, i have only liked the Siglo I (the Sig II tasted exactly like the robusto, and esplindido was far from great). i'm not a cohiba fan... good thing i never paid $20 for 1 cigar...


The reason these were 20.00 ea., was because he was in Canada. That was 1996, Robustos are probably more there now. If you shop around the Robustos can be found around 11.00-12.00 ea., and the Esplendidos around 15.00ea. They really need time to reach theyr'e full potential for some reason (around 4 or 5years they start getting incredible) To me they are worth the price, and the CoRo, with good age beats any other Robustos out there.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Mine would be a RyJ Exhibición No. 4. I was fortunate enough to obtain a box and it was the best $$ ever spent. I have one left and am just waiting on the perfect opportunity to smoke it. Maybe my 40th birthday later this year.


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

One of the best Cubans I have ever had was the first time I had a Monte. No. 2. I had heard so many good things about these that when I actually had one, they were all true.

One of the best times I have ever enjoyed a cigar though was when I was smoking a (I know this is not a real Cuban, but it has some old Cuban tobacco in it) Gurkha Pre-Embargo cigars. I bought my dad and myself some double coronas for fathers day and we went to the ol' cigar shop. The cigar was absolutely wonderful and, best of all, my father and I were able to enjoy them together (tear tear).

Eddie


----------

